# WATCH OUT!



## Ikasu (Oct 21, 2008)

There is a new malware virus going around disguessed as a windows program. Its called XP Antivirus 2009. What it does is that it slows down your computer by taking up the memory used for more important programs and it disables your current antivirus and antispyware programs. And even if you try looking up solutions for this malicious software, it will redirect you with a popup that will tell you that you need to buy their product to get rid of the malware. Its a trick and a scam! My best friend just got it and it really screwed up his computer. My teacher recommended Windows Live Onecare for him, but i doubt that'll work because my freind cant even reinstall Nortan 2008 let alone install 2005. So i suggested a 3rd party program. Its called Malware Bytes and it, as stated in the name, gets rid of malware! So i gave my friend my flash drive and had him use it. Hopefully that'll solve his problem. I'll keep people inform tomorrow if it did. 

NOTE: XP Antispyware 2009 seems like it only goes after important programs that are used to protect your computer. My friend can still play games fine.

P.S. I wrote this at another message board as well.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 21, 2008)

No shit? We've been dealing with this one for a year now.

MalwareBytes works OK, but don't reinstall Norton. Don't. Ever.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 21, 2008)

WinAntivirus is old and just as much of a scam as it ever was.

Nice to know they're keeping up with the times, though.

http://vundofix.atribune.org/


----------



## Monak (Oct 21, 2008)

I lost my harddrive to spysheriff.   That was a bitch.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I only heard about this...almost a year and a half ago.


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't people read anything about stuff they install on their computers before they install it? Especially if it's called something like "XP Antivirus 2009" and you downloaded it from the internet, sheesh.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 21, 2008)

Malwarebytes always gets these off... thankfully.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 21, 2008)

Aden said:


> Don't people read anything about stuff they install on their computers before they install it? Especially if it's called something like "XP Antivirus 2009" and you downloaded it from the internet, sheesh.



I can attest they don't.  Victims are panicked and tricked into downloading it, or it sneaks in via another bit of malware or unpatched exploit.

These guys keep recycling their image because the majority catch on quickly.

The real seller is that the victims think it's something straight from Microsoft themselves, even after they send away their money and cards, because it emulates the Windows XP Security Center all too well.


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Ahhhh good ol' avast, i hate norton, and i have to sell it aswell it annoys me


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, this one is old--I just got it too, but fortunately I'd already spent hours on the phone with my friend, helping her get rid of it... so I knew what had to be done.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 30, 2008)

guys you all have viruses

but if you send me $300 via paypal I will make them go away ok


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Eevee said:


> guys you all have viruses
> 
> but if you send me $300 via paypal I will make them go away ok



DEAL


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 30, 2008)

Had to deal with Antivirus XP at work because some idiots in management think that all e-mail links are safe. HA.

And Avast... no. Just no. Norton is bad, but nothing compared to Avast... had like 30 viruses on my PC once not detected by it. I was idiotic enough to actually dl a crack and use it, yet the crack was detected as safe by avast - it then turned out to be one of them lovely downloaders which brings in other viruses like little software minions to do it's evil work...

After the eventual frustration induced format, AVG immediately detected said crack as a virus. AVG may have a tendency towards false alarms, but at least it's reasonably effective.

On a side note: Piracy is bad, mmkay?


----------

